# How do you know when you find the right horse?



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

ARTEMISBLOSSOM said:


> HI I am seriously thinking of getting a new horse but I am afraid that I will not choose the horse that is right for me. So many people talk about finding the perfect horse that they immediately click with, how do you know that horse is right for you? I have had horses all my life but I am not really an experienced rider. My old stallion recently passed away and I was sure I would be done with horses once he was gone but my heart seems to tell me otherwise. I bought my last horse when he was a 2 week old baby and had him since he was weaned almost 25 years ago. I raised and trained him and he was my dream horse for all those long years. The last few years of his life he had medical issues that prevented me from riding so I haven't been on a horse in about 6 years. I don't consider myself an experienced rider since he was the only horse I have worked with or ridden in many years. This weekend I am going to a stable where they have a lot of horses for sale (all well broken quiet safe horses so they claim). I am very anxious to get back in the saddle again but I am worried that I will not know when a horse "clicks" with me. I am just looking for a quiet trail riding horse, breed, age, and color are not important, and actually conformation is not that big a deal either as long as he is sound. How will I know if I have found a suitable companion?


As weird as it sounds, when you know, you know. A horse that "clicks" in my book is when you are going "wow, I could totally call this MY horse." Also, if you are looking for a riding horse, don't rush yourself. Take your time with the riding of the individual horses, and only pick one that you feel comfortable with. People are a lot happier when they choose a horse that is at their riding level when they buy it :wink:

Also, be sure to give yourself breathing space. Maybe you could lease a horse with the option to buy? Then you could get used to the horse before you make the commitment. That should calm your worries and give you confidence that you are getting the horse you want. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, kinda like Lakota said, you'll just know. The horse you eventually get will be the one you can't stop thinking about. Test ride as many as you can find, but don't buy any on site. Just go home and let it all sink in. Trust your gut. Something about the horse who's meant for you will stick in your head and keep you thinking about that one horse. You'll know. Keep in mind what qualities you are looking for in a horse before you start the looking process so you don't look at anything that wouldn't even be a candidate. There are lots of good ones out there right now, so don't settle. Good luck.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

See for me it's different. I have been so used to be put down and being told what I can and can not do. I have adopted a behavior of showing people up, quietly and not arragantly no one sees it coming . The point I am trying to make is NOT something I want to encourage. My first horse was green broke, malnourished and to smart for his own good, my dad bought him and payed for board and training I was only 9. Of course being a hairy, skinny, plain horse all I ever heard was he's just going to be a trail horse and no point in showing at shows out of town. My horse and I have trained so hard for so long that you grow a bond and of course you feel unstoppable. I have showed everyone what we can do and he is no longer just a show horse I got him for $1850 and hes now worth over $7000. I trained him all by myself. 

So in conclusion: you don't always feel an instant bond with your "perfect" horse. Before you look for a horse think/write out exactly what you are looking for. Try the horse out more then once (take him on a trial if you can!) Stay realalistic and keep an open mind. You will know when you find the horse.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Honestly, my horse and I didn't click right away. I was looking for a taller "prospect" for the AQHA hunter circuit, since my mare at the time didn't fit the criteria (she was short, quick strided, not the prettiest over fences considering she had cowhorse bloodlines). I went to go look at him and honestly, I think I just fell in love with his height and personality. He was psycho, spooked at everything, did not jump yet, no lead changes, no right lead, and would have constant temper tantrums whenever you asked him for something he didn't want to do. Well, my trainer rode him and said he had ton of potential and said if we don't buy him, he would have. So we took him home. My trainer told me to go lunge him and start riding. When I got on, I think I walked 3 steps before he broke out into a huge bucking-fest. I was terrified of him. After that, we put him in full training with my trainer for 30 days to get him where he was rideable so I could start teaching him to go over fences. Well, three years later we are finally a team that understands eachother. He's been to the world show 2 coming on 3 times, he's a congress champion, nearing his superior in equitation over fences, and has been top ten in the nation in equitation over fences and reserve champion in jumping. So to summarize, it all just depends on if it's supposed to happen. If it's meant to be, it will because everything happens for a reason!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

I gonna say it again "take your time." Dont think to much about making a decision. Just go with the attitude I'm here to have fun! If nothing else you will enjoy a day around some great horses. Do your own little critique of what you like and don't like.... And while your distracted from worrying about a "click" it will happen. Might take a couple visits around town to look at a bunch. But what's the hurry. It's not like admiring/test ridinghorse isn't fun all by itself!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks for the replies. I am going to see several horses this weekend and I will let you know if find one that I want


----------



## LauraKate (Jan 9, 2010)

justjump, that story is very encouraging to me, me and my new horse are still in the psycho stage, all he wants to do is run! (Not buck though, and for that I am very glad!)
ARTEMISBLOSSOM, always beware of falling in love with the first horse you look at. I'm not saying you would, you sound like your' being pretty slow and careful. I kind of suckered myself into buying my mare after I rode her for the first time. I thought she would settle down after a few rides, but she is buddy sour with her three year old "baby". The lady selling her said "Oh, no, that's her baby, they have to go together!" So, I thought, "Oh boy, a two for one deal! I can't pass this one up!" (Me=tenderfoot) So, after Dawn scared me enough to leave her alone, they sat in the backyard as pasture ornaments. And that cured me of buying horses that I know haven't been ridden in two years!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmmm, I have a slightly different perspective on this. I don't really worry too much about clicking in the early days. To me the early days are about learning about each other, establishing boundaries and being consistent.

That way, over a period of a few months, you and the horse develop a relationship. No two relationships are ever the same (as with humans) but you learn to value and appreciate each one for their own qualities and nuances.

With a couple horses I have had I feel like we clicked instantaneously which is what you are talking about I think. But with most of them, it takes several months. But we always get there, in varying degrees.

Interestingly enough, the one horse that I had the _closest_ bond with spent the first six months of our "partnership" throwing me off. Then one day, seemingly overnight, we clicked. I owned her for over ten years and after that initial horrific six months she never took a bad step with me and I trusted her and loved her wholeheartedly.

So you may not know when you meet The One but if you are open minded and open hearted you may be surprised at how the partnership develops :wink:

Good luck!


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

It is difficult for me to explain. But it is deffinitely one of those things that when you find him/her you know. Almost like finding a wedding dress, when you know you know. There isn't any particular feeling or anything like that because I believe it is different for everybody. Something will just click in your brain that says he's the one.


----------



## Lily wiggles (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi I have a horse named wiggles and he can get real earatating sometimes all the other horses I know are nothing like that and I need help seeing if he's the right horse for me


----------

